# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > مقاله: کامپوننت Alpha Skin برای تمام نسخه ها (نسخه رایگان مخصوص شهروندان روسی)

## عقاب سیاه

درود
من که خیلی از این کامپوننت استفاده می کنم مخصوصا از دکمه های که قابلیات استفاده از تصاویر PNG در خودشون داردند و ..... قابلیت های خوب دیگه
اگهشما به دنبال نسخه جدید اون می گریدید (پشتیبانی از تمامی نسخه های دلفی) کافی به سایت خود شرکت برید و وارد قسمت روسی اون بشید:



> http://www.alphaskins.com/index_rus.php


سپس روی لینک دانلود نسخه مورد نظر کیلیک کنید در ضمن در فایل دانلود شده تمامی پوسته ها هم وجو داره بعد همون جور که اون بالا نوشته :



> сообщения об ошибках и т.д. Пароль для распаковки архива с модулями - слово 'расширение', набранное маленькими русскими буквами в английской раскладке =)


که با کمک گوگل میشه :



> Password to unpack the archive with the modules - the word 'extension', typed in small letters Russian English layout =)


یعنی پسوردش کلمه ((расширение)) با حروف کوچک روسی ایست که روی یک کیبرد با حروف انگلیسی فشار داده شود! :)

حالا با یک کم کنکاش و نصب زبان روسی روی کامپیوتر و استفاده از کیبرد مجازی ویندوز میشه رمز را فهمید!!!
پسورد دقیا برابر می شه با:




> hfcibhtybt


*من نمی دونم این هم یک فعالیت warez هست یا نه اگه هست مدیران ببخشند چون من فکر می کنم که نباشه! و هدفم فقط خیر بوده و بس*  :لبخند گشاده!: 
بدرود

----------


## Mask

قبلا اعلام شده بود.
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...1-%D8%B4%D8%AF

----------


## عقاب سیاه

شرمنده من که خیلی گشتم پیدا نکردم! هم توی گوگل هم توی سایت فکر کنم سیتم جستجوی سایت مشکل داره!
معذرت

----------


## Emdad2001

> درود
> من که خیلی از این کامپوننت استفاده می کنم مخصوصا از دکمه های که قابلیات استفاده از تصاویر PNG در خودشون داردند و ..... قابلیت های خوب دیگه
> اگهشما به دنبال نسخه جدید اون می گریدید (پشتیبانی از تمامی نسخه های دلفی) کافی به سایت خود شرکت برید و وارد قسمت روسی اون بشید:
> 
> 
> سپس روی لینک دانلود نسخه مورد نظر کیلیک کنید در ضمن در فایل دانلود شده تمامی پوسته ها هم وجو داره بعد همون جور که اون بالا نوشته :
> 
> 
> که با کمک گوگل میشه :
> ...


سلام من خیلی تلاش کردم پسورد رو ترجمه کنم اما نشد یکی میدونه این (переводить) معنیش چی میشه؟ من که ترجمه کردم شد ( gthtdjlbnm ) این آیا درسته ولی متاسفانه باز نشد :(

----------


## Emdad2001

برای نسخه 7 اینو ترجمه کردم درست بود ( соответствие ) ( cjjndtncndbt) اما نسخه 8 مشکل داره :(  

درضمن این نسخه 7.70 رو که من گرفتم دلفی 2010 رو پشتیبانی میکنه  

اگه کسی نسخه 7.70 روی برای دلفی 2010 نیاز داره میتونه از اینجا دانلود کنه :)

----------


## عقاب سیاه

فکر کنم برای نسخه  8 باید دنبال یه روسی زبان باشید چون گوگل هم نمیتونه کاری بکنه و پسورد عمل ترجمه کردن است (در زمان حال - در پاسخ به چه کار) روی کیبورد با حروف انگلیسی با حروف روسی معادل




> for version 8 password - the word "translate" amended so as to answer the question "What?" (Check for understanding of the Russian language) and type small Russian letters in the English layout. Example: the word "look" - the password will be the word "looking" in the English layout - "cvjnhzobq"


البته شاید من اشتباه متوجه شده باشم

----------


## vahidch

گفته که کلمه تولید شده را به حال استمراری برگردانید یعنی به زبان روسی یه ing بهش اضافه کنید


همین

----------


## MRoustaei

سلام دوستان برید این آدرس هرچی میهاید داره.
http://HiDelphi.blogfa.com
پیروز باشید

----------


## ben111

سلام 
دوستان کسی لطف میکنه نصب این کامپوننت رو برای xe6 گام به گام توضیح بده . البته با لینک دانلود اسکین
من هرکاری کردم نتونستم خطا میده :افسرده:

----------


## Valadi

> یعنی پسوردش کلمه ((расширение)) با حروف کوچک روسی ایست


به زبان روسي يعني گسترش

----------

